# Blackwater Bay/Scavans Point area



## FLmedic85 (May 11, 2013)

I've gotten skunked in Blackwater Bay the last 3 times i've fished there. I have tried it in the morning and afternoon using gulps and live bait. .... no luck. Gonna give it one more shot tomorrow morning. Any advice on where to get "lucky" in this area? Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Bout 30 minutes before an incoming high tide, I fish the bay all the time, I have real good luck around the docks and grassy points. Live bait preferably shrimp, tight lining.


----------



## FLmedic85 (May 11, 2013)

Yeah the tide will be an issue tomorrow then... I've never fished an area that seems so finicky. Do you prefer south of I10 or north of it? Seems to be a lot of grass beds just north of it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

My parents live on blackwater bay and I have fished it all my life. Fishing around escribano pt. "scavans spelled properly" can be tough, the current from blackwater and the tide play a bigger part in the whole picture than many other estuaries. Best to fish it on a falling tide. I like mornings sight fishing the flats. Don't be scared to hit south of escribano and fish east bay.


----------



## FLmedic85 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks! Haven't fished East Bay. Grew up around the beach and always catch fish down there, just hate the drive from Milton.


----------



## FLmedic85 (May 11, 2013)

Well, we went out this morning around 0530 and.... one catfish and one undersized trout. I guess it's back to the pass and the flats around Santa Rosa Sound.


----------

